# US has become the second biggest tax haven in the world



## notimp (Feb 18, 2020)

> In the "The Financial Secrecy Index", TJN ranks nations by how much their financial systems allow people to hide and launder money extracted from other countries. The 2020 index found that the US increased its financial secrecy by 15 percent, and overtook Switzerland as one of the top destinations for people looking to hide money.
> 
> Now holding the top spot is the Cayman Islands, where financial secrecy jumped 24 percent.
> [...]
> Also on the top 10 list are Hong Kong, Singapore, Luxembourg, Japan, the Netherlands, the British Virgin Islands and the United Arab Emirates.



https://www.aljazeera.com/ajimpact/...financial-secrecy-report-200217165131298.html

Yay1

When is the next Marvel movie coming out again? You know - as compensation... 

edit: Primary source:
https://fsi.taxjustice.net/en/


----------

